
Whither professionalism in our profession? - mattculbreth
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/04/whither-professionalism-in-our.html
======
Goladus
Part of the problem is the word "professional" to begin with.

The reason that 37Signals post might really be considered unprofessional is
not because there is swear in the title, but because it being there makes the
comment rude. To some people, that title conveys anger rather than the humor
that was intended. Anger is generally not professional, in that it interferes
with productivity.

But saying it was "unprofessional" carries a whole lot of semantic baggage
that probably isn't appropriate. It calls to mind an impractical ideal of
workplace behavior that encourages complete suppression of all natural human
emotion. Certain aspects of professionalism are good, but unfortunately
"unprofessional" often turns into a blanket (often hypocritical) label for
"anything I don't like."

I recommend any time you find yourself wanting to use the word
"unprofessional," see if there isn't something less abstract that would work
instead. (In this case "rude" might be more appropriate.)

------
MEHOM
Regardless of the profession, good professional behavior is a must. Treating
ppl with civility is a must

~~~
raganwald
good professional behavior is a must

The problem is "what is professional"?

here's one view: <http://tinyplanet.ca/projects/professionalism.html>

Treating ppl with civility is a must

That ought to go without saying, but sadly... it is rare, especially on the
Internet.

~~~
MEHOM
I quite agree. On the net, civility and formalty is out. From my experience
people has a tendency to confuse civility with formality during face to face
situation. Giving ppl the technology to collaborate does not mean they can
collaborate as a team From my experience, I have seen people at team meeting
never seeing the big picture while focusing on their agenda.

